# General Power Equipment Mower Parts Help



## Cobrargc (Dec 1, 2008)

I have an old mower I would like to partially restore. My wife’s parents bought this mower for us when we were first married. It has seen some heavy use over the years. I've always been a stickler for maintenance on my equipment. This mower still runs as well as it did in 1987. However, over the years a few parts have broken and/or missing. This cheap little $65 mower has an incredible amount sentimental value to me. I've used it as a teaching tool, for my now grown kids, to show how long things last if you take care of them.

I still have all the documents and operator manual for this mower. It contains a parts list for various items. The three major items I would like to replace is the 109389 Bail-engine blade control (bar), the 0510114 cable for the blade control and the 463950 chute deflector. The ID sticker is very faded and nearly illegible except what looks like a 20F or 20P (possible model number), service number 228171 and sequence number 30633F. It powered by a Tecumseh TVS90 engine. 

I can't find any NOS parts anywhere for this mower. I would happy to find good used parts. Any ideas?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

"GENERAL POWER EQUIPMENT Co. (maker of Lawn Chief and Snow Chief lawn and garden machinery exclusively for True Value stores. Located in of Harvard, Ill. it was a division of Cotter & Company, an ancestor of True Value Co. It was sold to MTD in 1995)."

Ref:

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/manuals/g_parts.asp

Maybe try contacting MTD. Check around lawn repair shops in your area, but I think will hard time finding anything for this old cheap mower.

There is one forum I've seen that deal in old antique mowers/ engines, maybe somebody there could help out:

http://www.smokstak.com/forum/

BG


----------



## Cobrargc (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I'll keep digging.


----------

